
Show HN: KaHIP v3.00 is out now - 0x23
https://github.com/KaHIP
======
0x23
We are proud to announce the release of a major update of our graph
partitioning framework KaHiP (Karlsruhe High Quality Graph Partitioning).
KaHiP is a family of high quality graph partitioning programs. It contains
various graph partitioning algorithms that can be configured to either achieve
the best known partitions for many standard benchmark instances or to be a
good trade-off between partition quality and running time. Since the last
major release we added:

\- node ordering algorithms to compute fill-in reduced node orderings \- ILP
based exact solvers and partition improvement algorithms \- global
multisection process mapping algorithms \- and a lot of minor improvements of
our system

This is round of improvements and extensions is due to Alexandra Henzinger,
Alexander Noe, Wolfgang Ost, Daniel Seemaier

The code is available under MIT Licence.

* open source implementation / website [https://kahip.github.io](https://kahip.github.io)

* github [https://github.com/KaHIP](https://github.com/KaHIP)

We are glad for any comments, stars and error reports (or even bug fixes) that
you send us.

Alexandra Henzinger, Alexander Noe, Wolfgang Ost, Peter Sanders, Christian
Schulz, Daniel Seemaier Karlsruhe Institute of Technology (KIT) University of
Vienna

